# More cross slide hole drilling.



## aametalmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

I do a lot of these shotgun barrels for my dad. The semi auto's need a hole or two drilled inside the barrel ring and of course its on an angle. The pump shotgun barrels will work with the hole(s) added. He was using a guy in Akron but he quit doing them on his mill because the setup was to hard or he broke too many drill bits. Well i set them up on my lathe with my cross slide hole driller and a cheap pawn shop drill and i haven't broke a bit yet. Its prob 10 minutes from start to finish. I use a center drill to spot where the hole goes then switch to a regular drill bit. I have some pics of a barrel with 2 holes but i don't have it on my computer....Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 12, 2011)

> author=shadow link=topic=1667.msg10016#msg10016 date=1302645820
> Thats a sweet set up but Im a dummy..
> 
> Iv done holes to mount scopes but why do you drill it for that in that way. what is it for?
> Im not a gun smith but more of a part time shooter. teach me what I dont see.



The semi auto shotguns use the gas to force in the next round and they need the hole to let the gas thru. The non drilled barrels are easy to find and now guys can use the same barrel on 2 guns or another gun. There are quite a few turkey shoots around this area (card shooters) and some of them are using the semi autos and they have quite a few modified barrels for the same gun...Bob


----------



## pjf134 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shadow,
 The turkey he is talking about is paper targets, they can shoot different ways like closest hole to a circle somewhere on the target (front or back) it gives everyone a chance to win without being a good shot. Many different ways to play thats just one. After the shoot the winner gets a turkey (store bought). I am a instructor for the PA game commission, both bow and gun, also a NRA shooting instructor. I also like fresh meat 1 hour after killed, yumyum.
 Enjoy,
 Paul


----------

